# Sandoz Jump Hour Chronograph Up For Auction



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Up for auction on the bay is this Sandoz Jump hour chronograph.[Ebay item no 170702677167]

Personally i think its a great lot but for me its too much hassel

I think you'd have to find a Kelek JK donor and start again from metal with the dial.

I dont think i'd get much change from Â£600, plus a good few hours in time and then i'd have to buy it on top.

What do other people think?










For the record / Mod's, i have no connection with the seller, i think its quite rare and would value other opinions / [make way if someone else has iton their Radar]

Please delete or modify as you see fit, if it go's against forum values or rules.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

blimy! how do you read that after a few bevvies not my cup of tea to be honest. :thumbsdown:

taffyman


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't read it BEFORE a few bevvies...I do like it though, in a kind of sick way! Quirky and beautiful and a conversation starter...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

weirdly i can see the attraction, but from a time and financial point of view


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Very interesting but a bit too weird for me.But its whatever floats your boat.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I rather like it actually although i would never be able to see the time without my reading glasses , which is why i have got rid of some more basic jump hour watches in the past.

I like em but i just can't see the time with em


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for your comments i desided against getting it as i've far too many projects at the moment

To complete the thread it sold for Â£102.00 which I feel is a fair price but just to get it serviceable would have cost Â£250 which made me think if i really wanted one i should be looking for a better example.

Cheers steve


----------

